# Knoppix-Nach install kein Internet



## mckueken (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo liebe Tutorials.de-Community  .

Ich hab mir demletzt Knoppix 3.7 von einem Freund besorgt und habe nun folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich Knoppix von CD starte
und meine Netzwerkkarte folgendermaßen konfiguriere,komme ich ins Internet.
IP :        192.168.1.10
subnet : 255.255.255.0
broadcast: 192.168.1.0
gateway: 102.168.1.1

Sobald ich Knoppix auf meiner Festplatte installiere,
(Als CD-Setup-Version,also NICHT als Multi-user-system)
komme ich auch noch ins Netz.

Sobald ich aber die Multi-User-Version verwende,
komme ich mit diesen Angaben einfach nicht mehr ins Netz.
Ich konfiguriere alles fertig,auch ADSL/PPOE aber im Browser tut sich garnichts.
In Konqueror tut sich nichts,er versucht garnicht erst die Seite zu erreichen.
In Mozilla sagt er mir,dass er die Seite nicht finden kann.
Das merkwürdige ist aber,dass mein DSL-Modem(Teledat 331 LAN)
Traffic anzeigt,sobald ich den Browser dazu auffordere eine Seite zu öffnen.

Ich hab Knoppix schon zum 2ten mal neu installiert,
es bleibt aber alles beim alten.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen.

MfG

Marc


----------



## JohannesR (7. Oktober 2004)

Steht in der /etc/resolv.conf die IP eines gueltigen Nameservers?


----------



## mckueken (7. Oktober 2004)

Ja er trägt die IP automatisch ein...das ist das merkwürdige.
Es muss also eine Verbindung bestehen bzw bestanden haben damit er die IP übernehmen konnte


----------



## canuzzi (7. Oktober 2004)

Also ersteinmal:
Bei Linux hilft im Gegensatz zu Windows eine Neuinstallation meist nicht. Es hoert sich fuer mich nach einem Konfigurationsfehler an.

Der Browser ist auch keine wirklich gute Analysequelle. Versuch am besten als ersten mal ein ping.
1. ping auf local defice: ping 127.0.0.1 . Dass sollte eigentlich immer klappen, wenn nicht ist schon was mit deinem TCP/IP stack nicht ok (dann waers wohl doch ein Installationsfehler).
2. ping auf anderen Rechner oder Router.

Wenn ping soweit funktioniert, leigt es hoechstwahrscheinlich an Nutzerrechteneinstellung oder aber dein DNS ist nicht/nicht richtig konfiguriert. Dann versuch mal anstatt die ip nummer, mal zum Beispiel ping http://www.tutorials.de. Wenn dann nichts klappt ist es ein name resolving Problem.

Sollte der ping nicht funktionieren, versuch mal als root ein tcpdump (falls instaliert), dass lauscht ob irgendwas bei deiner Karte ankommt, schau die mit man tcpdump nicht Optionen an, kann ich jetzt nicht auswendig.

Desweiteren schau dir unter root an: Ausgabe von ifconfig, netstat.

Schau dir mit dmesg an, ob es irgendwelche Kernel messages beim hochfahren gab, dienicht so wirklich zufrieden mit deiner Netzwerkkarte oder Netzdiensten klangen.


----------



## Erpel (7. Oktober 2004)

Um sicherzugehen das es ein DNS-Problem ist solltest du mal versuchen auf die IP eines Computers im Internet zu pingen, hier mal die von google.com: 66.102.9.99


----------



## mckueken (7. Oktober 2004)

Schonmal vielen dank für die Antworten.

Ich sitz grad am Rechner von nem Kumpel,
werds aber gleich ausprobieren.

Ich bin als Root eingeloggt,
daher kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen,
dass es was mit den Nutzerrechten zu tun hat.

Die Netzwerkkarte antwortet aber ich kann keine Rechner anpingen.
Er scheint Daten zu empfangen,diese kommen aber aus irgend einem grund nicht beim Browser an bzw dieser stellt die Seiten nicht dar.

Das Merkwürdige ist,dass es bei der "CD-installation",
also einer genauen Kopie der CD-Version auf der Festplatte,
einwandfrei funktioniert.
Sobald ich die "volle" Version installiere,
funktioniert das Netz aber nicht mehr.

Es gibt keine Meldungen,die darauf hinweisen,
dass etwas mit der Netzwerkkarte nicht stimmt.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die bisheringen Antworten


----------



## mckueken (7. Oktober 2004)

Ok,ich musste gerade feststellen,
dass es bei der CD-Installationsvariante auch nicht mehr funktioniert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2004)

Also mit der Knoppix kenn ich mich absolut nicht aus, und im Grunde genommen ist mein Vorschlag auch ziemlich abwegig. Aber wo wären wir wenn wir nicht mal die abwegigen Dinge einfach mal probieren würden? Richtig, immer noch in der Steinzeit.
Nun wieder zum Thema...
Es ist möglich, wenn auch nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Knoppix standardmäßig sehr merkwürde Regeln für die Firewall lädt. Das kannst Du ganz einfach mit iptables -L überprüfen.
Normalerweise würde ich bei einem frischen System da leere Ketten (INPUT, FORWARD und OUTPUT) erwarten. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein probier mal iptables -F (das löscht den ganzen Quatsch dann) und probier nochmal die ping-Geschichten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2004)

By the way, zeigt Dir ifconfig denn ein ppp0 Device mit 'ner sinnvollen IP-Adresse (also nicht der Standard 10.64.64.64 oder was auch immer)?


----------



## canuzzi (8. Oktober 2004)

Kannst du die Rechner auch nicht mit der ip-Adresse (zb 10.0.0.1<--- setzt hier natuerlich eine ein von der du weisst dass sie in deinem netz gueltig ist) anpingen?

Zu Problemanalyse waeren jetzt wohl  auch mehr Infos noetig, poste doch bitte mal die Ausgaben von: ping (ipadresse), ifconfig, route -n und netstat. 

Falls ihr mehrere Rechner bei Euch im Netzwerk habt, kann man deinen Rechner anpingen?

Das mit den firewall ist natuerlich auch noch drinnen? Die 3.7 ist doch speziell auf firewall ausgerichtet?

Und letztendlich... da vorher die cd funktionierte und jetzt nicht mehr, ist dein Kabel auch richtig drinnen?


----------

